# finding wild camping spots



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've spent a lot of today scouting on Google maps, for likely places for wild camping.

Has anyone else had a go, it's blindingly easy, and you can see what's around you before going to the area.


Kev.


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Kev.
Used this prior to going on my recent trip to Scandinavia. I knew that there were not going to be many campsites open so wild camping was my main option. I roughly knew where I was going to be so looked at the area for garages and truck stops to see if they were suitable.
Mind you they look a lot different with snow on them than they did on Google earth.

Good tip


Bob


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I picked up about 20 over 150 mile stretch, hopefully they'll be fairly level when we get there, I don't if anyone knows but G maps was updated last week to include a lot more street level stuff, there are also add ons such as rotation and gps too. and if you right click it will drop co-ords onto the spot you click, making it even more useful.

It's actually more intuitive the G Earth now.


Kev.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*We do!*

Yes, we find wild spots this way (amongst others).

However we have fallen foul to a couple of things you might not see.

One is the dreaded height barrier. Not always visible.

The other is the lie of the land. I found a wonderful grassy area at the end of a lane, but after checking it out on the bike one day we found it was a reservior, one of those sort of square buried tanks sorounded by an embankment.

Grant


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's amazing what looks good, but is sometime inaccesible on the ground or not remotely what you thought, we do always zoom to street camera level now as then you have a better idea, and you can sometimes see the no overnight signs etc, but t's not fool proof, but just another tool.

Kev.


----------

